# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  wyz's workbook

## wyz00888

I have practice basic lesson #1 for 13 days.I mainly do Version 2 and 3,cause I can do the level3 of version 1 relatively easily.Since the fifth day I practice these exercise,I have found my dream recall improved.Before I do these I can barely remember my dreams,I even wasn't sure if I had dreams.After practicing I can remember what I had dreamed for 9 days.I'm not sure if it is effect of the practice,maybe it is just a placebo effect?
For days ago,I started the Diffuse Vision of lesson #2.It is very hard for me,but after some practice I have found that it is more easy to practice this technique by looking at the ceiling with a light bulb in the centre.when I try to pay attention to the edges of my vision and unfocus on the bulb while full awaring the bulb,I found everything became quiet , my mind became more calm,the edges of my sight and the bulb became brighter,as if there are white light coming through them .Still ,I'm not sure if this is only a placebo effect?
(Please excuse my bad english, english isn't my mother tongue)

----------


## Sivason

> It is very hard for me,but after some practice I have found that it is more easy to practice this technique by looking at the ceiling with a light bulb in the centre.when I try to pay attention to the edges of my vision and unfocus on the bulb while full awaring the bulb,I found everything became quiet , my mind became more calm,the edges of my sight and the bulb became brighter,as if there are white light coming through them .Still ,I'm not sure if this is only a placebo effect?



I think it is not a placebo effect. This type of vision is used to see auras and energy. You will see strange visual changes as your brain tries to figure out just what the heck it is preceiving.

----------


## wyz00888

Hi,sivason,could you please tell me if my improved dream recall is a  placebo effect?

----------


## Sivason

All of these skills lead to more mental power related to your dreaming mind. Any and all of the skills will increase your recall.

----------


## wyz00888

Thanks for reply sivason!Could you please tell me if is ok to just choose some skills of lesson 1 and 2 to practice,cause I have not much time to practice all the skills due to my work?If it is ok to do this which skills do you think I should choose ？Thanks！

----------


## Sivason

If you can only practice a little bit, then do the ones about hearing, touch, and diffuse vision.

----------


## wyz00888

> If you can only practice a little bit, then do the ones about hearing, touch, and diffuse vision.



Hi,sivason,thanks for reply.last night I laid in bed to practice the touch skill,after 20 minute I got up to drink some water，I could still feel the sensation of my pillow under my head，I wander if this is the sensation our brain use in our dreams，if I try to remember this kind of sensation ，will this help to develop our brain to get lucity more easily？

----------


## Sivason

This skill is essential to so many of the higher level skills, I can not tell you how important it is. This one is a little less about getting lucid and much more about stablizing, shape change, projection of energy like fire or lightening, and a few other skills. For now, some of the skills will not make clear sense as to why you should learn them, but all will be clear enough before long.

----------


## wyz00888

I have practiced the Visualization skill these days,the first few days I can't see any thing when I colsed my eyes,then after some trying I can see some light spots in the center of my closed eyes.I can't tell what kind of color of the light,so I try to make the light brighter and try to change its shape,after some trying I can make it brighter ,but the light spots constantly flicker and can't be changed shape.I think I should find some methods to stop its flickering ,it is such annoying,I can't focus to change its shape.

----------


## Sivason

This skill takes time for your brain to rewire itself. You are doing great. Stick to it, it may take months, but this skill is one of the most valuable as far as LDing. It can be used in WILD as the lesson points out, but it will also be used while inside an LD. So, keep at it, even if it takes a year. You can move on to other lessons, but always come back to this one.

----------


## wyz00888

I continue the Visualization practice these days,I found that it was much easy to control the light  when I was sleepy.It is a little strange.By the way ,sivason, you have said that this skill can help with WILD and DILD,I can understand how it can help with the WILD,but how will it help with DILD,could you explain it?And is there some other methods can make the chance of DILD much higher? Thanks!

----------


## Sivason

As far as increasing your chance for DILD, I would recommend learning MILD tecniques. Gab should be great help pointing you towards some good ones, in her MILD/DILD class.


The visualization skill develops a portion of your brain used in creation of dream imagery. Wether a dream is DILD or WILD if you have advanced to the higher levels I mention, you will have far better dream control. This will be a topic I will go into later. Basically, the portion of your brain that can create imagery is essential to highly advanced dream control when visuals are involved. You will be able to teleport at will, by erasing the scene and instantly creating new visuals. You will be able to alter the landscape and the weather, and so on.

----------

